# Can't get successful network connection...

## Guest

When I check my network settings before I try and emerge rsync I get the following line 

UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING where I'd much like to have 

UP BROADCAST MULTICAST RUNNING 

and with this I'm told that Loopback is up and running.... 

I've used modprobe 8139too and then set my dhcp and then set all the others using /sbin/ifconfig and edited resolv.conf so I'm not sure what else I can do...

----------

## Guest

can you ping by hostname? by IP?

which dhcp client are you using? with dhcpcd I didn't need to do anything with ifconfig, just typed dhscpcd eth0 and it configured everything itselv, set resolv.conf and everything (my card is a 8139 compatible, too)

what does ifconfig eth0 say?

----------

## Guest

I can only ping what's on the uni internal network (I pinged the gateway server successfully, but I can't ping anything external). When I run /sbin/ifconfig -a  I get :-

```
UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING
```

instead of

```
UP BROADCAST MULTICAST RUNNING
```

I've set the proxy (http://autoproxy.uws.edu.au/proxy.pac:3128) in the appropriate files and I've put in the nameserver dns addresses in (though I don't know what the server names or domain name is... I suspect the domain is "uws.edu.au"

Also as I'm using the Stage 3 tarball I'm up to the section

```
mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.orig
```

but I get

```
mv: cannot stat '/boot/bzImage : No such file or directory
```

any ideas???

----------

## orkid

```
/sbin/route
```

 What does it say? It might be a routing problem (but you used dhcp I suppose, so it should be.

----------

## doctorstrange

 *Quote:*   

> Also as I'm using the Stage 3 tarball I'm up to the section 
> 
> Code:
> 
> mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.orig
> ...

 

Maybe your /boot partition was not mounted, try to mount it first.

----------

## Guest

Well I have actually mounted Swap, Boot and Root, so I don't think that would be it.

----------

## delta407

Well, /boot/bzImage doesn't exist, which is why you can't move it. Just move /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage to /boot/bzImage and go from there.

----------

